# Early 90's 6 HP Briggs carb linkage



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 90's Snapper with a Briggs 99772 3111-01 6hp OHV engine. It does not want to start seems like it is not getting gas plug is not getting wet. I think it is due to the engine not choking properly..to that point the small choke return spring is off. Does anyone have a illustration that would show me where it supposed to go. The spring is part number 262749 Key number 609 on the Briggs Illustration

This mower is a spare and has set for close 10 months since it was last run,
It would not start, tried spaying cab cleaner in the carb, had the bowl off and tried to spray up into the needle/seat area and up into the intake tube.
Still no go so I took the carb off and tried to clean it...I did not remove the welch plug. 

I have real strong spark and the compression seems good I will test it tonight.. I am guessing at the choke being the problem...gas does enter the carb bowl, and I was able to blow carb cleaner up through the intake orifice. Like I say the plug is not getting wet at all. Even after trying to start it 10-15 pulls with the choke on. 

I know I need to get this spring back on, Any other ideas anyone has appreciated Also can anybody tell me the clearance for the valve rockers If I need to adjust them.

Thanks

Spit


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, it sounds like it should run.
Air, fuel & spark, under compression. Will it fire on a prime is my basic question and in this case is fitting, as that will often give you an idea of what you're dealing with - IE fuel related, vacuum leak etc. I'm perplexed as you mention carb. cleaner several times but nothing about priming it with fuel or carb. cleaner to see if it'll fire.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*Carb linkage problem resolved*

I found a local shop that had a copy of a Briggs OHV service manual. The book had an illustration of the location of the spring. This particular carb has a choke spring that has to be in place for the choke to operate properly. I figured out where the spring went and it started and seems (too soon to cut grass in Ohio) to run fine. 

I am still wondering what the gap should be on the valve rockers. I set both intake and exhaust @ 005. Not sure if that is correct or not?

thanks 


Spit


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Spit. The valve clearances for both valves are .005 to .007 thousandths. Here is a link to the Briggs OHV manual for you to have and save for future reference. I hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*Thank You!*

Usmcgrunt,

Thanks a million for the link to the service manual. I was seriously thinking of buying a manual. I have a copy of a manual for the L head engines that was printed in the mid 70's and obviously does not cover OHVs
This is great! 

Thanks again


Spit


----------



## kd7iwp (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, I have the same engine and I just replaced the choke lever since it was broken, but I don't see how the choke ever engages. My throttle cable has 3 settings (turtle, rabbit, choke) but when I push it to choke there are no pieces of linkage that engage the choke lever. I wish I could post a link I found to an image of an identical carburetor. If you go to dub-dub-dub.outdoorking.com/forum/uploads/usergals/2011/03/full-4181-577-5ohv_002.jpg. If I manually push the choke lever the spring pulls it back when I let go, but nothing ever engages it. Any thoughts?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Some just work by suction pulling the valve closed then it drops off to let valve open at mower running at higher speeds. There may be linkage that locks choke open at higher loads that otherwise seems to do nothing.


----------



## kd7iwp (Jun 18, 2018)

usmcgrunt said:


> Here is a link to the Briggs OHV manual for you to have and save for future reference. I hope this helps.


Hi, I know it's been quite a few years since this was posted, is there any chance you have an updated link for this manual that still works? Thank you


----------

